# Advise on where to stay near Nkangala



## stu2805 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am a UK expat, and I have been offered a long term position in the Nkangala district of the Mpumalanga province.
Could anyone advise me on where to stay near this area, and if it a safe area (I would like to bring my wife and 2 small children).
It would also be appreciated if there are any links you could provide for local schools, dos and donts etc.

Many Thanks,

S


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

stu2805 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a UK expat, and I have been offered a long term position in the Nkangala district of the Mpumalanga province.
> Could anyone advise me on where to stay near this area, and if it a safe area (I would like to bring my wife and 2 small children).
> ...


Check Middleburg


----------



## stu2805 (Feb 27, 2013)

Spikes said:


> Check Middleburg


Will do, Thanks.

S


----------



## stu2805 (Feb 27, 2013)

stu2805 said:


> Will do, Thanks.
> 
> S


I've just found out that I will be living in Witbank, do you know anything of this area?

Thanks,

S


----------

